# Vienna - Complex attack / active shooters Nov 2nd 2020



## brihard (2 Nov 2020)

2020-11-02, Vienna Austria. Multiple shooters, multiple locations. This is still ongoing. What I can tell so far:

- Massive police operation underway in Vienna
- Lots of video snippets on Twitter, including one of waht may have been the start of the shooting with a person shot with a long arm then returned to and shot up close/potentially executed with a pistol.
- Attack sites rumoured to include restaurants (confirmed by video), potentially a synagogue and Jewish cultural site. Unclear if the Jewish sites were specific targets.
- One video of police rushing towards the threat, coming under fire, and at least one officer going down.
- One video of what looked like police on mopeds chasing/swarming a suspect who looks to be caught
- News reports of at least one fatality, at least one shooter dead.
- Rumours of potentially up to six attack sites with multiple additional casualties (likely true)
- Commentary on twitter of at least one attacker allegedly speaking Turkish.
- Most videos with visible attackers show them in long white robes. One long gun visible in one clip.

Very developing situation still. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-54786952


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Nov 2020)

Update:

5 dead including an attacker
15 injured including a Police officer
Attacker had a suspected ISIS connection
Austrian Army has sent troops
Germany and Hungary have offered tactical police units

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/5-dead-in-vienna-shooting-attacker-sympathized-with-is-1.5171421


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Nov 2020)

Article updated to add:

"Nehammer later told APA that the dead assailant, who had roots in the Balkan nation of North Macedonia, had a previous conviction under a law that punishes membership in terrorist organizations."


----------

